# Teaching in Abu Dhabi



## chris_uel

Hi everyone.

I am considering a move from England to Abu Dhabi and teaching there. I am a primary school teacher (ages 7-11) and have experienced infant age teaching. I have been teaching for about 6 years now - year 5 for 1 and a half years, and year 3 for 4 years. In between, I have been on supply. I am currently working in a Brethren school (although I am not Brethren - if you know their ethos, you would understand).

Before I head off out to Abu Dhabi, I need to know where to start! I am basically looking for someone to guide me through and answer any questions I have.

So a bit about me. I am 32. I spent 6 weeks in Abu Dhabi when I was 15 as my dad worked there but not in teaching. I am getting married next year and planning on taking my future wife with me. She is not a teacher and would be coming along for the ride so to speak. So now I will just ask questions and see what happens...

Who should I look to in order to get a teaching position? I have looked at teachaway. Are they my only option?

How long would a visa take and how much would it cost?

I just need some direction to get me started and any experiences from other teachers would be great.

Many thanks, Chris.


----------



## nm62

click on individual links on this page and apply directly: Mainly dubai 
(If you are PGCE or equivalent holder then apply in dubai... they will hopefully pay you well...)
GEMS Education : : Our Schools - List of our schools

Abu dhabi
ALDAR Academies

Send them emails directly (to secretary's/ superintendents) that works well...

If you have any specific school in mind apply to them directly... vacancies do exist but they do not get posted on web page....


----------



## chris_uel

Thank you very much for your help. I have been looking all over the show for help. Would they possibly offer flights and such?

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## nm62

chris_uel said:


> Thank you very much for your help. I have been looking all over the show for help. Would they possibly offer flights and such?
> 
> Thanks, Chris.


they will take interviews on skype with an appointment (any time preferably during recruitment drive) or walk in interview in UK (around April)....

Once you have accepted the job offer than they will (should) give you the air ticket...


----------



## chris_uel

nm62 said:


> they will take interviews on skype with an appointment (any time preferably during recruitment drive) or walk in interview in UK (around April)....
> 
> Once you have accepted the job offer than they will (should) give you the air ticket...


Fantastic. Thank you once again for your help. Could I ask what your own experience is? Just being nosy!

I have now contacted all the schools I could on the websites you gave so I will keep you posted. I best think about getting Skype and a webcam!


----------



## nm62

chris_uel said:


> Fantastic. Thank you once again for your help. Could I ask what your own experience is? Just being nosy!
> 
> I have now contacted all the schools I could on the websites you gave so I will keep you posted. I best think about getting Skype and a webcam!


:nono: dont be nosy....

I have studied in these schools (Gems/ dubai) whole my life and about to get recruited in one of them (British school)....
i can only up date you on it after a month... 
you have more experience then i have


----------



## chris_uel

Well I have emailed and had a few replies. One school had just been on a recruiting drive, another has passed my details on to the head office and another said they did not employ British, they employed people from India and Pakistan only!


----------



## slewts

Hi, I started teaching at BSAK in Abu Dhabi this September and am loving it. We (my husband is a teacher too) saw an advert in the TES in January, applied, got an interview in February in London (which the school paid travel expenses for). We both got the job and came over with our two children in August. School paid for all 4 of us to fly over. We get return flights back to the UK, got about £1000 towards shipping our belongings and school pay for our accommodation and the children's school fees. I know a friend who works in Al Yasmina and she likes it, Brighton College (new school) is supposed to be good too.

The job is harder work than the UK, slightly longer hours and shorter breaks (but non-contact time for Arabic / Music / PE etc). The staff are lovely, the children and parents great too. We are definitely pleased we came over. Any more questions let me know. 

Sarah


----------



## chris_uel

Hi Sarah.

I have lots of questions but won't bombard you with them all at once. Will start with just a few.

I know it sounds stupid but what belongings? I live with my mum at the mother with my future wife. Long and short is her ex left my mum, went bankrupt, left her with all the debt and that is why I am here! I literally have a car that I would sell, a TV, an XBox, some drawers and a bed and obviously clothes. I don't have like more than a bedroom's worth!

Also how much money do you think I would be looking at to earn out there? And how much would I need to take initially? Another thing I can not figure out is that I will need to transfer money bank to the UK. Do you have any experience of this?

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## nm62

i have just given my Demo class on Monday and it was good... 
More updates after mmm... 10 days


----------



## chris_uel

Congrats nm. Please do keep me updated. Are you at TWS by any chance?


----------



## nm62

chris_uel said:


> Congrats nm. Please do keep me updated. Are you at TWS by Amy chance?


no i am in abu dhabi


----------



## chris_uel

Oh ok, well, I am glad your demo went well all the same


----------



## slewts

Hi, we spent a bit more than our shipping allowance and brought over about 180 cubic feet. Think it was about 25 boxes. No furniture apart from a flat screen tv. School provide fully furnished accommodation which is great,we have a pool and gym on the compound and could in theory have arrived with just our suitcases. Bedding, towels, kitchen utensils are all provided. We've just hired a car for a month and are looking to buy either new or second hand this week. If you want to hire a car you need a credit not debit card. 

Money wise I took a relative pay cut as I was on the upper pay threshold in the UK which my school don't match. However with no tax or NI I'm earning a lot more than at home. The school match the UK main pay scale. In terms of what money you need for the first month, depends on what you want to do. We needed money for nursery fees and taxis, plus food can be more expensive but that's about it as a bare minimum. Socialising is quite expensive. Alcohol and meals out are fairly pricey. 

We have found the banks here to be fairly useless. Everything takes much longer than they say and you just have to get used to it. We have only transferred money back via our UAE bank but know that's not the cheapest option, we are just too busy / lazy to do anything else. It takes about 4 days for the money to be transferred though this might not always be the case.

We've made some great friends already and are wondering why we didn't move years ago!


chris_uel said:


> Hi Sarah.
> 
> I have lots of questions but won't bombard you with them all at once. Will start with just a few.
> 
> I know it sounds stupid but what belongings? I live with my mum at the mother with my future wife. Long and short is her ex left my mum, went bankrupt, left her with all the debt and that is why I am here! I literally have a car that I would sell, a TV, an XBox, some drawers and a bed and obviously clothes. I don't have like more than a bedroom's worth!
> 
> Also how much money do you think I would be looking at to earn out there? And how much would I need to take initially? Another thing I can not figure out is that I will need to transfer money bank to the UK. Do you have any experience of this?
> 
> Thanks, Chris.


----------



## chris_uel

I am talking to my dad about transferring money as he was in Abu Dhabi at one point. I am not worried about a car really. Will walk or taxi it I think. As for pay, I am on about M6 but I see where you are coming from. I doubt I will be wining an dining a lot and I hardly ever have a drink. 

What s the interview process like? I had thought about signing up to some agencies and such. So any advice on paperwork I may need would be good. Also what am I looking for when it comes to adverts? Would private school be better than state out there? 

Many thanks for your help already! Chris


----------



## slewts

I only applied for the one job in Abu dhabi, and it was for an application from the TES. I had sent my cv to Aldar academies too but as soon as I was offered my job I let them know I wasn't looking any more. I'd advise looking at the individual school websites to see if there are vacancies. I know that they will start advertising soon for next year as it takes longer to appoint someone than in the UK. 

I'm no expert on the school system here but think all of the international schools are private. There are local schools but don't think it's as easy to get a job there, though I could be wrong. Not sure of the implications of getting a job back in the uk but to be honest we aren't looking that far ahead as feel very happy and settled here. My school really looked after me once I got the job. I needed to get my teaching degree notarised, legalised and attested (which meant going to theUAE embassy) before we came out. They sorted out most of the visa paperwork and we got our visa within about 3 weeks of being here which is very quick compared to others I've talked to. 



chris_uel said:


> I am talking to my dad about transferring money as he was in Abu Dhabi at one point. I am not worried about a car really. Will walk or taxi it I think. As for pay, I am on about M6 but I see where you are coming from. I doubt I will be wining an dining a lot and I hardly ever have a drink.
> 
> What s the interview process like? I had thought about signing up to some agencies and such. So any advice on paperwork I may need would be good. Also what am I looking for when it comes to adverts? Would private school be better than state out there?
> 
> Many thanks for your help already! Chris


----------



## slewts

The interview process was fairly straightforward. It was a verbal reference from my current head, followed by a written one. Then over to London for a one to one interview with the head. Pretty intense (90 minutes) but nothing too out of the ordinary. We heard we got the job about 5 days after the interview. 




chris_uel said:


> I am talking to my dad about transferring money as he was in Abu Dhabi at one point. I am not worried about a car really. Will walk or taxi it I think. As for pay, I am on about M6 but I see where you are coming from. I doubt I will be wining an dining a lot and I hardly ever have a drink.
> 
> What s the interview process like? I had thought about signing up to some agencies and such. So any advice on paperwork I may need would be good. Also what am I looking for when it comes to adverts? Would private school be better than state out there?
> 
> Many thanks for your help already! Chris


----------



## chris_uel

I have heard about documents being attested. How much did this cost? And the visa? I am worried that as my future wife is not going to be a teacher, it could be difficult but my understanding is that she will be sponsored by me and I will be sponsored by the school. Is there anything else I could do in preparation?

Thank you


----------



## slewts

Think it was about £10 for notarising, £60 for legalising at FCO, then £20 at the embassy I think. That's per certificate. We had to do the same with our marriage certificate. The visa cost nothing as school pay that. It shouldn't make any difference if your wife won't be working as she will be sponsored by you. If you will be on one income only you should manage financially, though if you have to send a lot back each month it might make things a bit tight money wise.


----------



## chris_uel

Our money will be our money. No money really needs to be sent back. Only some money I owe my brother plus for pet food as we are leaving a few pets behind so it would just be one transfer of about £150 a month. All else is covered! Which certificates would need doing? And thinking about it, we marry on the 3rd August so would that be leaving it a bit tight to get the marriage certificate attested? Does that take long?

Thanks.


----------



## slewts

Hi we just needed our teaching degree certificate and 2 marriage certificates attesting. We got married in June and got the registrar to sign 3 certificates at the service. We then sent them to the fco the next day then my husband went to London as soon as they arrived back. Did it all within a week, so you could do it before you come out. We flew on 22nd august.


----------



## slewts

We also had to get our two childrens birth certificates attested but not sure if your wife would need this. The school will let you know when you get a job.


----------



## chris_uel

Ok thank you. Not sure what else at the moment! But I am sure there will be more questions! Thank you so much.


----------



## nm62

Chris 
plz check ur PM


----------



## chris_uel

Well, I am applying for schools in Dubai, Abu Dhabi and Bahrain now and a few closing dates are coming up so fingers crossed and hope for the best really!


----------



## thriftybrit

Good luck Chris.

Make sure to search on the school before agreeing if you can. 

ISR review has some info on International Schools, TES Overseas has sinformation and people will give opinions and there are a number of othe sites depending on the tpe of school.

Touch wood


----------



## chris_uel

Do you have any experience with any schools that are particulary bad?

Are you a teacher out there yourself? Thanks


----------



## lolapinola

Hey
Im new to this forum and I hoping you wouldn't mind me joining in!My husband and I are looking to move to from Glasgow to AD next year and after research I believe BASK is the school I really want to teach in. I have 5 years experience and my husband knows AD quite well although is worried about the standard/location of accommodation. Just wondered if you could provide any details? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## chris_uel

lolapinola said:


> Hey
> Im new to this forum and I hoping you wouldn't mind me joining in!My husband and I are looking to move to from Glasgow to AD next year and after research I believe BASK is the school I really want to teach in. I have 5 years experience and my husband knows AD quite well although is worried about the standard/location of accommodation. Just wondered if you could provide any details? Any help would be appreciated!


Obviously, I am not out there yet but I have been there when I was 15 and my dad was working there and where we were living was fine. As for BSAK, they are not open to applications just yet but as I understand, they will be in January.


----------



## lolapinola

Hey chris thanks for replying! I notice more and more schools are currently Advertising on TES at the moment  which is good! Obviously I realise you are still looking, have you a particular school or area you are interested in?I had noticed that a BASK teacher had replied in a post so that's who my original question reguarding accommodation was too! Didn't mean to hijack your post! I thought I would find it difficult to make the jump to move abroad but I'm just so disillusioned with Scottish teaching I think I may run at any opportunity!


----------



## lolapinola

Sorry made a wee mistake above.It should be to not too! Oops!


----------



## chris_uel

Hijack away. We are in the same boat. And it is the weekend. I am not in teacher mode so not checking for mistakes!

I have applied for a lot of schools. Heard nothing from the first one but quite a few closing dates are coming up. I am applying for schools in Dubai, Qatar, Abu Dhabi and Bahrain. I am happy with where I am now in a small little private religious school but I need a new challenge now. This could be it I think.


----------



## slewts

Hi, I've been teaching here one term now and really like working here. It's hard work - but worth it. The lifestyle here is great, loads to do for kids, everyone so far has been really helpful and supportive. The school itself has a very good reputation and as far as I can tell it deserves it. The expectations on both children and possibly teachers are higher than I was used to in the UK, the children are generally great to teach and the parents have been good too, not too pushy or interfering. It's a big school, so you don't get to meet everyone and tend to mix with your own year group etc. 

The only major thing I'm not keen on is lunchtimes - in KS1 we get a 15 minute lunch break, then have to supervise the children eating their packed lunch so don't get much chance to sort out the afternoons lessons. There is a lot of non-contact time, during arabic, PE etc but this tends to go far too quickly and I struggle to get much done some days. 

There is a lovely new FS / KS1 building which should be ready for next year, which will be great to teach in. 

Any questions just let ask. 

Just re-read your message and with regards to accommodation, I'm very very happy with ours. It's a brand new 1st floor apartment with 3 beds / 3 bathrooms near Khalifa Park. No real outside space but a pool and gym on our compound. Furnishing is of a good standard though we've bought quite a few bits to make it feel more like home, plus we shipped quite a lot over. Location wise we are close to the main roads, about 10/15 minutes from school and 20/25 minutes from the city centre. Some other friends are off island, others are right in Tourist Club Area so very busy but vibrant. We didn't get a choice in our location but then we didn't ask, so don't know if that is possible.

Also, if BSAK doesn't work out, Brighton College and Al Yasmina both seem to be good schools too.



lolapinola said:


> Hey
> Im new to this forum and I hoping you wouldn't mind me joining in!My husband and I are looking to move to from Glasgow to AD next year and after research I believe BASK is the school I really want to teach in. I have 5 years experience and my husband knows AD quite well although is worried about the standard/location of accommodation. Just wondered if you could provide any details? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## chris_uel

I do have another question. I have applied for quite a few jobs now. How did they contact you initially if they wanted to give an interview? Skype? Email? Letter? Phone call? I find myself constantly checking my email! Thanks


----------



## lolapinola

slewts said:


> Hi, I've been teaching here one term now and really like working here. It's hard work - but worth it. The lifestyle here is great, loads to do for kids, everyone so far has been really helpful and supportive. The school itself has a very good reputation and as far as I can tell it deserves it. The expectations on both children and possibly teachers are higher than I was used to in the UK, the children are generally great to teach and the parents have been good too, not too pushy or interfering. It's a big school, so you don't get to meet everyone and tend to mix with your own year group etc.
> 
> The only major thing I'm not keen on is lunchtimes - in KS1 we get a 15 minute lunch break, then have to supervise the children eating their packed lunch so don't get much chance to sort out the afternoons lessons. There is a lot of non-contact time, during arabic, PE etc but this tends to go far too quickly and I struggle to get much done some days.
> 
> There is a lovely new FS / KS1 building which should be ready for next year, which will be great to teach in.
> 
> Any questions just let ask.
> 
> Just re-read your message and with regards to accommodation, I'm very very happy with ours. It's a brand new 1st floor apartment with 3 beds / 3 bathrooms near Khalifa Park. No real outside space but a pool and gym on our compound. Furnishing is of a good standard though we've bought quite a few bits to make it feel more like home, plus we shipped quite a lot over. Location wise we are close to the main roads, about 10/15 minutes from school and 20/25 minutes from the city centre. Some other friends are off island, others are right in Tourist Club Area so very busy but vibrant. We didn't get a choice in our location but then we didn't ask, so don't know if that is possible.
> 
> Also, if BSAK doesn't work out, Brighton College and Al Yasmina both seem to be good schools too.


That is fab! Thanks for getting back with such an informative reply! I have been researching and trying to find out as much as I can but it is always better to speak to someone actually there! In regards to finding out about interviews I have always been initially contacted by email.
L


----------



## slewts

I was emailed too I think, though my Headteacher last year spoke to the BSAK head on the phone for a verbal reference. She told me that she had spoken to BSAK so I knew I was in with a chance of an interview. 



lolapinola said:


> That is fab! Thanks for getting back with such an informative reply! I have been researching and trying to find out as much as I can but it is always better to speak to someone actually there! In regards to finding out about interviews I have always been initially contacted by email.
> L


----------



## chris_uel

Another quick question! How long after the closing date were you contacted? Thanks


----------



## LCass

Sorry to hijack the thread, but I was wondering if you know the answer to this, slewts. We are thinking about moving out to AD in 2013. My other half would then be fresh out of a PGCE - he has two years of (unqualified) teaching experience in the ME, but would be going over as an NQT. Have you heard of BSAK or one of the other good schools in AD taking on an NQT when they come as part of a teaching couple?

Thank you


----------



## slewts

Sorry for not replying sooner. I'm not totally sure to be honest. I think it would be a case of you coming over with a job secured then hoping your other half got a last minute post. I know they usually ask for a minimum of 2 years experience, but think if they need a last minute recruit you may be lucky. But that might mean being employed as a local rather than expat (no accommodation allowance etc). If I were you I would email a few schools and ask for their advice. 



LCass said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, but I was wondering if you know the answer to this, slewts. We are thinking about moving out to AD in 2013. My other half would then be fresh out of a PGCE - he has two years of (unqualified) teaching experience in the ME, but would be going over as an NQT. Have you heard of BSAK or one of the other good schools in AD taking on an NQT when they come as part of a teaching couple?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## LCass

Thank you, that's very helpful. I was thinking of checking with schools, but will probably wait for my fiance to secure a PGCE place. 



slewts said:


> Sorry for not replying sooner. I'm not totally sure to be honest. I think it would be a case of you coming over with a job secured then hoping your other half got a last minute post. I know they usually ask for a minimum of 2 years experience, but think if they need a last minute recruit you may be lucky. But that might mean being employed as a local rather than expat (no accommodation allowance etc). If I were you I would email a few schools and ask for their advice.


----------

